# fold down workbench?



## rjr (Apr 27, 2006)

I did a search and didn't find anything about building a fold down or collapseable work bench. I'm looking for something to clean and rebuild fishing reels and it needs to be a fold down type because I don't have a lot of spare room in my garage. 

I was wondering if any of you guys had any plans or know where to find some plans on the web that can help me out with this little project.

Thanks
rjr


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

rj....Dunno if you'd want one of these, but I use two of them for worktables..one for lathe and one for assembly. WD (Walt) is an old fishing buddy of mine down in LaPorte and he makes them.. He gave me the two I've got, so the price was right..LOL... Depends on what you wanna spend on a workbench...but they hold up well.....and...You can at least 'potlick' some of his ideas if you wanna build your own.. Been using his tables for two years and no problems at all...

Just my .02

http://www.wdsfillettables.com/index.html


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19738

or for plans:

http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=144568&FamilyID=4705


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Those are real nice. Not sure how big you want but if those are too big you might want to look at the Workmate http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=245400-70-WM225SB&lpage=none

You could take a piece of plywood and screw a board on the bottom that you could clamp in the "vise" top of the workmate. Pretty cheap and wouldn't take up much space at all (and you'll be surprised how many uses you'll find for the workmate).


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Here is one...

http://www.stor-n-fold.com/


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

*More Links*

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...+fold+down+or+collapsible+work+bench.&spell=1

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...seable+work+bench.&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=


----------



## usrollin (Mar 21, 2009)

Another way to do it is go buy a prehung solid core door and mount it on the wall.I friend of mine did it a few years ago and worked well.I wouldnt but alot of heavy things on it but to rebuild some reels this owuld work.He even had some pegboard inside door jamto hang some screwdrivers and wrenches.It was a good idea that I saw for some space savings.Kelly


----------

